# Point at Poipu Office Hours?



## presley (May 13, 2013)

Attempting to work with 3 different timezones in one 3 way call.  Are there specific hours at the resort to be able to talk to someone regarding ownership transfer?  Also, is there a particular phone # or person to ask for?


----------



## artringwald (May 13, 2013)

You can email Poipu4@diamondresorts.com, or call 800.426.3350. I think their hours are from 7 AM to 4 PM Hawaii time, M-F.


----------

